# Growing Girl is Always Hungry



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have a 5 month old GSD pup (born 1/27/17) and she is always hungry! Currently I'm feeding her 4 cups (2 at 7 AM & 2 at 6 PM) of Fromm's large breed puppy food. She is still hungry and eats the other dogs food and whines for more. I haven't asked the vet, but wanted the to inquire with everyone if I should give her more?

Obviously a puppy will eat anything given and I don't want to over feed her. She weighs 53 pounds (not chubby) and is moderately active (30 minute training sessions and 1 hour yard play per day).


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

Maybe try to add in a 3rd feeding time, just split up a cup from the other 2 and try feeding her around noon or 1ish. No matter what though, puppies will always want more food hahah


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

She is a beauty,
She is also going to be a "Hulkster"; you know the nickname from Hulk Hogan.... 
You wont have a burglar problem once she is fully grown; one look at her and the 
crooks will keep walkin'.

I had a male like her. He would eat like a horse all of the time. But, I would limit him to about what you are feeding your girl. Puppies will eat until they burst if you let them. And who wants doggie diarrhea all over the yard?! Not me.
Pups that age don't have very good control of their bladders or bowels sometimes either; so you'll know about how much to feed her. 

Is that her game board on the bed ? She knows how to play tic-tac-toe?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

There's no view of her from the top but she looks thin. I'd feed her another cup.


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh no! I'll have to take one this evening to send to you as I want to make sure she's healthy. This is my first GSD as an adult so I'm not always 100% on how her body should look without showing my dad ?. My mother agrees with you. She's been fattening her up while she's had her this week so my boxer can recover from surgery in peace lol.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

You should be able to feel her ribs but not see them unless she's breathing hard. 4 cups doesn't sound enough. At least 5 cups at that age sounds more like it. Mine ate 5.5 cups at that age and she only weighs 65 lbs full grown.


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Also.. her training is off leash and she is frequently running and jumping.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She does not look thin to me. 
At 5 months I would be feeding 3 meals a day. 
I am still struggling to understand the amount of food every one seems to be feeding. My working dog only got 3 cups a day. My current dog only gets 2.
I can see a growing pup getting more but understand that overfeeding results in stomach upset.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She doesn't look thin to me in those last photos either. Going off the photos, 4 cups is plenty. If she's still looking for food, maybe divvy up those 4 cups into 3 meals.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I was wrong. She's not thin. 
As to food, every dog is different. A high energy working dog that gets a couple hours of exercise a day needs more calories than a pet dog.


----------



## krollin3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the advice. I'll try dividing her meals up from 2 to 3!!


----------

